# Remove Trunk Lock Cylinder/Lost Key Issues



## rprice99 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi All,

Newbie here...

I have an issue where I lost my 1998 Nissan Maxima car keys last week. I have gone to two dealers and had them cut me keys based on the VIN/Key Code neither of which will work. They are completely stumped. I am the original owner and have even had keys re-cut based on the Vin / Key Code 4 years ago so why it will not work now who knows.

Question #1:
The dealer mentioned that sometimes in the glove box their is a sticker with the key code on it (in case the one on record is inaccurate)...I had the car slim jimmed open by a locksmith and of course...no key code in the glove box. What I did find however on both door jams was a grey sticker on it that had my VIN and then a 4 digit code above it...does anyone know if this could be the key code?

Question #2:
Assuming that is not the key code, I have also read that you can have a locksmith make keys from a mold of the lock cylinder. I have read that the trunk cylinder is the easiest to remove. Does anyone know how I would remove this and what toold I might need?

I really appreciate any help you can provide in advance...this is turning into such an ordeal...


----------

